# Just Arrived! Pre-Nor'easter Doeling



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Let's get one thing straight, our doe Lady does NOT follow rules! Back in August she went in to a raging heat while our bucks were out grazing, ripped the gate right off the hinges and exposed our entire herd to the two bucks! 

And this morning delivered one lovely chocolate traditional doeling! (nobody else got pregnant during her dramatic escape) 

She was a bottle raised pet until we purchased her so she is a first freshener at 4 years of age. She held to her dramatic self throughout labor and convinced me to give a tug near the end to help her out. However, her mothering skills have proven to be EXCELLENT. None of the dancing about when I was getting the kid latched on etc. The doeling was not as quick to it's feet as some, but I know she nursed multiple times and hope she will be stable when I get home. I absolutely had to get to the office!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

congratulations!! she is cute


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the big smile this morning, Lady Hussy, good work!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe...beautiful!!!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

what a cute face


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , love her face , she is adorable 
Good girl Lady , lol…She is a pretty momma


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

nancy d said:


> Thanks for the big smile this morning, Lady Hussy, good work!


She had to find love , it was a emergency , lol. :ROFL:hlala:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Sweet !


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Awww...really sweet!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! What a sweet little face!


----------

